# Proverb- Women and the weather equally changeable.



## Sheikh_14

Dear Forum members, 
There happens to be a famed Turkish proverb that compares the variability of a woman's thoughts and mind to the weather. As I am failing to put my finger on it could someone kindly mention a) the proverb I am referring to in its full form and b) its actual English translation.

I would find that to be most helpful.

Best Regards,
Shekh


----------



## Sheikh_14

Hello there any suggestions?


----------



## Muttaki

I haven't the slightest idea. Can you give more hint?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Hi there Muttaki I am not quite sure how it goes but so far as I am aware it concerns with the trustless nature of women in general in other words it compares their fickle nature (not my opinion or a fact merely a proverbial construction) to that of weather. For instance the weather of Istanbul is quite often compared to that of London for it is treachourous and doesn't let on much. I hope someone here can work out the proverb I am alluding to however, if there is one that comes to mind that isn't exactly the same but close enough please do tell, along with a translation.


----------



## Rallino

No such proverb comes to my mind either. The only thing that I can think of is the expression: _X'in orospu havası, _where X is a city.

Ankara'nın orospu havası _(lit. Ankara's bitch/prostitute weather)_ meaning you never know what to expect from its weather.

Could it be what you're looking for?


----------



## hzmhzm

hi Sheikh,

you mean "kadınlar hava gibidir 5 dakikada değişir"


----------



## elle aime

Could be close to this one:

''_Kadınların sağı solu belli olmaz; bir gün güneş açarlar, diğer gün şimşek çakarlar_.''

''_Women's deportments are complicated; they shine like the sun someday, get black clouds the other day.''_


----------



## Sheikh_14

Thank you all for contributing, could someone translate hzm's post? As for Rallino and Madame Elle's posts I feel whilst both were of utility elle's hits the mark. çok teşekkür ederim


----------

